# Difference between Cubesmith and PVC stickers?



## pcwiz (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Everybody!

I have a store bought cube, and the stickers are horrible, and I want to get new ones. The question is, which is better: PVC stickers or Cubesmith stickers? Cubesmith stickers are made out of vinyl, and I think PVC stickers are made out of vinyl too. Are they the same, is one better than another, or what? Also, how are they better? Maybe someone could give a comparison?

The stickers that come with Cube4You DIYS are PVCs right? A lot of people switch to Cube Smith so I'm assuming their better?


----------



## Arget (Apr 22, 2008)

Cubesmith are far more superior.


----------



## dChan (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I like CubeSmith better. I've tried PET stickers and the only PVC stickers I've tried are the onces that come with the DIYs. It seems that Cubesmith stickers can stand intense sessions of speedcubing without getting too screwed up but I believe the stickers I have tried from Cube4You don't stand up as well. Of course I have not bought stickers from Cube4You in a little bit and I only recently switched to Cubesmith so i might be wrong.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok so let me get this right.

Cubesmith stickers are more resistant then PVC stickers.

What about PET stickers? Are they any good?

Also, are PVC and PET stickers better than the Rubik's Store bought cube stickers?


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 24, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Ok so let me get this right.
> 
> Cubesmith stickers are more resistant then PVC stickers.
> 
> ...


The regular stickers from the cube are made in two parts: a sticker part with color, and a protective laminate. The laminate stuff peels off quickly, and then the color goes on the sticker part (speaking from personal experience). PVC stickers have only one layer, so they last a _lot_ longer, they're a lot better than the ones that come with the cube. I have no idea about PET stickers though, never used/seen them.


----------



## bundat (Apr 24, 2008)

Cubesmith stickers are supposedly vinyl stickers
but PVC = polyVINYL chloride.
So they're also PVC.
But they're supposedly made more durable (I wouldn't know though, since my C4Y PVC stickers still haven't died on me).

Cubesmith stickers
pros: supposedly more durable
cons: manual application

PVC
pros: the APPLICATOR makes it easy, more durable than the original stickers
cons: ...not sure really. A bit less durable than cubesmith?

PET... are supposedly the stickers that come with store-boughts. The one where the plastic peels off and paper stickers are underneath.
Not really an option IMO.

I think people switch to CubeSmith because shipping from C4Y is a *****, and you won't always be buying cubes anyway, so they switch to the one with easier and cheaper shipping options.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot bundat!

One more question. What kind of stickers are the Eastsheen ones?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 24, 2008)

Same thing, adhesive vinyl, only difference is one is made by Oracal and the other is made by some Chinese company.


----------



## TomZ (Apr 24, 2008)

The stickers that came on my ES 2, 4 and 5 appear to be laminated paper.


----------



## MasakitChan (May 28, 2008)

Mine are also laminated sh*t. I don't know why the hell the other eastsheen stickers last so long.


----------



## blgentry (May 28, 2008)

In my limited experience, CubeSmith stickers seem to be slightly thicker. A friend has stickers from the PuzzleProz DIY on one of his cubes. That cube is a store bought Rubik's brand. I can read the Rubik's logo through the yellow sticker on the center piece.

That being said, the stickers are in fine shape. My store bought cube with CubeSmith stickers is holding up a lot better than the crappy stickers that came on it, but my fingernails are gradually slicing bits off the corners and edges of the stickers.

IMHO CubeSmith tiles are the way to go. They look cool, feel good, and are nearly indestructible. I did manage to bend the corner of one, but (with help) I was able to remove the tile, straighten the corner, and reapply it, using 3M spray adhesive.

Brian.


----------



## brunson (May 28, 2008)

Cubesmith tiles are the shiznit.


----------



## MasakitChan (May 30, 2008)

Yep they are. Got a set of them and they're freaking sweet. They seem to last for years, or even decades. Indestructible tiles are the way to go for me also.


----------

